# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  верите  вы в интернет-любовь?

## аутоагрессия

На данный момент интернет активно развиваеться и многие уже общалисьв различных чатах и форумах,но может случиться в один момент,что просто общение перерастёт в что-то большее...Можно ли влюбиться в человека не видя его?Действительно спорный вопрос,всё же какие-то чимпатии возникают.Но к сожалению такие отношения часто заканчиватся провалом что призводит к депрессии и даже к суициде,чаще у подростков.

Лично я до сих пор не знаю,верю я или нет...

----------


## wiki

Раньше не верила, а теперь верю так как сама в таком положении.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Раньше не верила, а теперь верю так как сама в таком положении. 
>   Сама умудрилась влюбиться в парня в интернете,ни разу его не видя и даже не слыша его голос,так как он просто не хочет разговаривать ни по телефону,ни по скайпу,ни по агенту. Все вокруг говорят,что это уже клиника,но я его реально люблю. Но вот он............не понятно,испытывает ли что-то он.В итоге длилось всё с декабря этого года. С клятвенными заверениями приехать в феврале. В итоге я сама поехала к нему в марте,так как он до меня доехать всё ни как не мог, а он на встречу не явился. Кто был в курсе наших отношений,сразу сказали,что так скорее всего и будет.
>   Так и произошло. после несостоявшейся поездки, я его простила и мы немного пообщались,но уже не было ласковых слов, а непонятная агрессия из-за которой я его всё-таки послала,при этом впав в депрессию,которая длится у меня и так уже с марта месяца. В дикую депрессию с постоянным желание суициднуться. И вот только стала приходить в норму,ровно через неделю объявился с вопросом как дела.Всё сразу вновь всколыхнулось,вся депрессия разом вернулась.
>   Исчез,всё стало устаканиваться,через неделю снова,но уже прислал несколько смс.Появилась надежда на восстановление отношений.И опять исчез, потом уже я написала,поздравила с праздниками, поблагодарил,спокойно,без агрессии. В итоге опять исчез на неделю и опять объявился.А когда я наконец-то попросила у него прощение за своё поведение (тоже наговорила кучу всего)-сказал,поговорим завтра, а завтра ночью написал,что он занят. И после этого молчание длится дней 5. В общем опять депрессия и опять мысли о су. При чём за это время была днюха,с которой даже не поздравил,хотя чужие люди поздравили. 
>   В общем вот так. Всё очень печально,а до моей поездки туда,всё было так замечательно,романтика сплошная,просыпаешься сразу в агент,доброе утро пожелать. Он пришёл с работы,сразу в агент,я мол пришёл. Я ушла на работу, с ума сходит от тоски.По вечерам на работу смс-ки шлёт,что скучает и всё в том же духе.
>   При чём познакомились с ним на этом форуме,когда он собирался сделать су из-за проблем.Проблемы решили,всё нормализовалось,депрессии у него исчезли,прошло немного времени и он уже и не помнит о том как лечилась его депрессия((((
> 
>   А я ведь уже и не подросток,далеко не подросток,так что такое бывает и у взрослых людей.(
> 
>   Не знаю зачем я это всё расписала в чужой теме. Если нельзя то сотру всё на фиг.


 нет,не стирай,читала я твою тему,ну это уже надо смотреть ситуацию с обоих сторон.С твоей стороны он виноват,вот бы его выслушать...

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А он сюда больше не ходит,на форум. 
> И поговорить нормально тоже не хочет. Хотя я сколько раз просила его просто поговорить и разобраться в ситуации,почему так произошло,от чего-не хочет.
>   Да и ещё не всё я сюда написала,есть кое-какие моменты,которые я не могу афишировать. Кое-во что всё-равно ни кто не поверит, а кое-что- не мои тайны.Которые тоже влияют на всё происходящее.


 ну...я думаю со мной была бы та же ситуация...я тоже хочу разобраться,но человек закрывает тему.А если что пиши в ЛС

----------


## wiki

> ну...я думаю со мной была бы та же ситуация...я тоже хочу разобраться,но человек закрывает тему.А если что пиши в ЛС


 А он тоже от сюда с форума?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А он тоже от сюда с форума?


 нет слава богу,лучше пусть не знает,что я такие форумы посищаю.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Ну моему в личку походу писать бесполезно,так как сделает вид,что не увидел письма пришедшего ему на емейл. В агенте игнор по ходу стоит. Единственный выход писать на телефон,там точно прочтёт,а звонить туда нельзя,так как трубки не берёт.Почему-то боится говорить голосом.


 в мою ЛС,что не хочешь разглашать,интересно послушать

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Кстати,вот интересно если ему сказать,что я уже собралась сделать су,что вот со дня на день или прямо сейчас сделаю,то у меня такое ощущение,что ему даже это будет пофиг.


 Попробую.Кстати очень неплохая идея когда тебе уже нечего терять.Если ему не пофиг,будет переживать и не спать по ночам,но к сожалению ты этого можешь не узнать,никогда не знаешь,что в душе у человека.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Так су-то не делать,а просто ему об этом сказать и посмотреть на реакцию,будет или нет.


 я это и имела введу,если терять нечего.

----------


## Kent

wiki, а фотку его хоть видела? С другого номера на телефон пробовала звонить? Он что тебе говорит - дает надежду на отношения, признается в любви, а сам динамит? Какой-то садист тогда получается.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> wiki, а фотку его хоть видела? С другого номера на телефон пробовала звонить? Он что тебе говорит - дает надежду на отношения, признается в любви, а сам динамит? Какой-то садист тогда получается.


 не выходит на связь и говорит,что занят,уже неделю нет вестей про него.

----------


## Каин

> На данный момент интернет активно развиваеться и многие уже общалисьв различных чатах и форумах,но может случиться в один момент,что просто общение перерастёт в что-то большее...Можно ли влюбиться в человека не видя его?Действительно спорный вопрос,всё же какие-то чимпатии возникают.Но к сожалению такие отношения часто заканчиватся провалом что призводит к депрессии и даже к суициде,чаще у подростков.
> 
> Лично я до сих пор не знаю,верю я или нет...


 Надо говорить не о том есть ли она или нет. безусловно можно влюбиться в человека по онлайн общению. Надо рассуждать о степени такой любви. И вот тут можно сказать, что виртуальная любовь слабее, чем любовь в реальности.

----------


## Kent

Значит либо он тебя обидеть не хочет своей нелюбовью, либо ему в кайф тебе мозги иногда попарить, задвинув про любовь. Хотя есть еще третий вариант - он тебя любит, но двинут на голову настолько, что боится взять трубку. И что-то ни один вариант не прельщает. Лучше забудь его.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> На голову и вправду двинут,если 5 лет планировал су, а всё подготовив залез на этот форум,в итоге подцепил тут меня и в итоге ни фига не сделал.
> Но сам же писал,что я,появившись в его жизни,внсла туда кучу света, что планы на жизнь появились и су передумал вообще делать)) если не врал.
> 
> А ещё не понятно чего он так боится агента и скайпа.С самого начала пошла какая-то непонятнаяя неприязнь к такому виду общения))


 Может себя считает некрасивым?Хотя всё же странно очень.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> наоборот расписывал себя как красавца-писанного. По фоткам симпатичный,стал им казаться когда пригляделась и именно на фотках из мира,на фотках присланных им как-то ни очень.


 А он не говорил причины?

----------


## wiki

причины чего?Боязни поговорить?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> причины чего?Боязни поговорить?


 Боязни показываться в скайпе и агенте.

----------


## Игорёк

по теме - однозначно нет. Инет не дает полной информации о человеке, что позволяет додумывать его образ самому, естественно идеализируя его. Даже если слычиться некая влюбленность, то это по большей части именно фантазия самого человека. Это как писать книгу самому, а другой человек просто помогает в ее написании, какими-то своими каментариями и мыслями. А любовь это когда нравится книга совершенно другого автора. 
В инете человек регламентирует себя только с социальной стороны, а в быту он может быть самим собой, тоесть совершенно разным. Злым, занудным, пукающим, неспящим по ночам, жадным, трусливым, каким угодно.

----------


## X-Men

> Раньше не верила, а теперь верю так как сама в таком положении. 
>   Сама умудрилась влюбиться в парня в интернете,ни разу его не видя и даже не слыша его голос,так как он просто не хочет разговаривать ни по телефону,ни по скайпу,ни по агенту. Все вокруг говорят,что это уже клиника,но я его реально люблю. Но вот он............не понятно,испытывает ли что-то он.В итоге длилось всё с декабря этого года. С клятвенными заверениями приехать в феврале. В итоге я сама поехала к нему в марте,так как он до меня доехать всё ни как не мог, а он на встречу не явился. Кто был в курсе наших отношений,сразу сказали,что так скорее всего и будет.
>   Так и произошло. после несостоявшейся поездки, я его простила и мы немного пообщались,но уже не было ласковых слов, а непонятная агрессия из-за которой я его всё-таки послала,при этом впав в депрессию,которая длится у меня и так уже с марта месяца. В дикую депрессию с постоянным желание суициднуться. И вот только стала приходить в норму,ровно через неделю объявился с вопросом как дела.Всё сразу вновь всколыхнулось,вся депрессия разом вернулась.
>   Исчез,всё стало устаканиваться,через неделю снова,но уже прислал несколько смс.Появилась надежда на восстановление отношений.И опять исчез, потом уже я написала,поздравила с праздниками, поблагодарил,спокойно,без агрессии. В итоге опять исчез на неделю и опять объявился.А когда я наконец-то попросила у него прощение за своё поведение (тоже наговорила кучу всего)-сказал,поговорим завтра, а завтра ночью написал,что он занят. И после этого молчание длится дней 5. В общем опять депрессия и опять мысли о су. При чём за это время была днюха,с которой даже не поздравил,хотя чужие люди поздравили. 
>   В общем вот так. Всё очень печально,а до моей поездки туда,всё было так замечательно,романтика сплошная,просыпаешься сразу в агент,доброе утро пожелать. Он пришёл с работы,сразу в агент,я мол пришёл. Я ушла на работу, с ума сходит от тоски.По вечерам на работу смс-ки шлёт,что скучает и всё в том же духе.
>   При чём познакомились с ним на этом форуме,когда он собирался сделать су из-за проблем.Проблемы решили,всё нормализовалось,депрессии у него исчезли,прошло немного времени и он уже и не помнит о том как лечилась его депрессия((((
> 
>   А я ведь уже и не подросток,далеко не подросток,так что такое бывает и у взрослых людей.(
> 
>   Не знаю зачем я это всё расписала в чужой теме. Если нельзя то сотру всё на фиг.


 Почему то мои сообщения к тебе не доходят,а может и доходят хз еще не разобрался тут на форуме. У меня 
 почти такая же ситуация только длиться все намного дольше.Я даже успел у нее побывать несколько раз.было много всего,в какой то момент у нас могло все получиться но я сам все испортил,после этого было много всего,не хочу тут распространяться Сейчас продолжаем общаться,скоро опять планирую к ней поехать,эта будет последняя поездка т.к. после нее я планирую СУ,уже выбрал способ,вроде должно 100% получиться.
wiki ты говоришь что он на форум не заходит,а что если он отслеживает твои сообщения с другого акаунта?Проверь как он будет за тебя волновать-напиши ему в агенте что собираешься уйти из жизни и пропади,не появляйся в контакте,в агенте,думаю твое отсутствия его должно заставить поволноваться.

----------


## X-Men

> наоборот расписывал себя как красавца-писанного. По фоткам симпатичный,стал им казаться когда пригляделась и именно на фотках из мира,на фотках присланных им как-то ни очень.


 А что если фото в "моем мире" мире вовсе не его?некоторые так делают.Сам много времени общался с одной девушкой вк,она меняла фото и каждые новые фото сильно отличались от прежних,долго я ее "колол",потом она призналась что на предыдущих была не она,хотя и на новых что у нее сейчас не думаю что это она.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А что если фото в "моем мире" мире вовсе не его?некоторые так делают.Сам много времени общался с одной девушкой вк,она меняла фото и каждые новые фото сильно отличались от прежних,долго я ее "колол",потом она призналась что на предыдущих была не она,хотя и на новых что у нее сейчас не думаю что это она.


 да враньё ни к чему хрошему не привелёт

----------


## railton

Согласен с Игорьком. В инете максимум на секс на 1-2 раза можно найти кого-то или побухать вместе/ погулять, сходить на концерт. О чувствах может идти разговор уже только со встречи в реале.

----------


## аутоагрессия

как уже показывает опыт,это только временое увлечение,которе не длится долго,пока один из сбеседников не откажеться от этой затеи.В реале мало кото сразу говорит "я тебя люблю",а тут всё происходит быстро,так же как и быстро прикращаеться в основном,по этому я думаю убиваться сильно через такую любовь не стоит.

----------


## wiki

> как уже показывает опыт,это только временое увлечение,которе не длится долго,


  вот это не всегда. У меня одна знакомая так замуж вышла и уехала потом к мужу. Тоже через инет общались,а потом кто-то из них к кому-то поехал и поняли,что всё,это судьба)

----------


## аутоагрессия

> вот это не всегда. У меня одна знакомая так замуж вышла и уехала потом к мужу. Тоже через инет общались,а потом кто-то из них к кому-то поехал и поняли,что всё,это судьба)


 это редкость)

----------


## Агата

> И вот только стала приходить в норму,ровно через неделю объявился с вопросом как дела.Всё сразу вновь всколыхнулось,вся депрессия разом вернулась.
>   Исчез,всё стало устаканиваться,через неделю снова,но уже прислал несколько смс.Появилась надежда на восстановление отношений.


 вот нахрена так делать-то? =( уходя, уходи, как говорится. а то ходють тут всякие, сердце волнуют




> Так су-то не делать,а просто ему об этом сказать и посмотреть на реакцию,будет или нет.


 очень плохая идея




> это редкость)


 но так бывает. и чувства очень легко в нете возникают, если человек действительно "твой"

----------


## Агата

> Почему так думаете,что плохая идея??


  потому что всё, что основано на лжи, ни к чему хорошему не приведёт

----------


## Агата

> может быть ещё потому что в тот момент я реально готовилась к су.


 выходит, это не было ложью.
Видите ли, я против хоть малейшей лжи в отношениях, в партнёре нужно быть уверенным, иначе нафиг он нужен?  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> А вот играть в интернет-любовь - плохо. Заниматься виртом и прочими делами лишь пустая трата времени.


 Играть в любовь и в реале - ничего хорошего
Качественные отношения могут начаться с инета. Распадаются они из-за расстояния или из-за несовместимости людей. Вообще не понимаю, почему люди так делают акцент на виртуальности =))




> и по его глупости(


 wiki, можешь рассказать, чем он объяснял своё поведение тогдашнее?

----------


## Игорёк

> почему люди так делают акцент на виртуальности =))


 Потому что виртуал не дает предстваления полноценного образа, и его можно дофантазировать благоприятным для себя. Страх разочарования, и с той и с другой стороны. Расстояние второстепенно. К тому же чем больше человек тыкает за клавой, тем меньше у него возможностей для реальных перемещений (субьективно). Свободные от инета люди больше двигаются.

----------


## Игорёк

> Тогдашнее (я просто не знаю в курсе ли Вы вернее читали ли то,что вообще было тогда). Но он сказал,что сам себя понять не может. Не знает чего тогда так испугался и почему так себя повёл. Но сам сказал,что он м.....(не хороший человек) раз так сделал.


 Ты про тот же случай говоришь (в городе "К"), или про свежий ?

----------


## Игорёк

В таком случае я согласен с его самокритикой )

----------


## Игорёк

Растешь)

----------


## Агата

> Ну нельзя влюбиться в человека, пока не увидишь его.


 если у тебя так не было в жизни, не означает, что это невозможно  :Smile:  
Хотя да... мальчикам важна внешность ) у меня всегда фотки просили, т.е. знали, как я выгляжу
девочки же больше оценивают то, что мальчик говорит, его поступки, его поведение с друзьями/родственниками и т.п. по крайней мере я отношусь к тем, кому поступки важнее внешности. а отследить поступки и поведение по инету вполне реально  :Smile:

----------


## Alexandr890

Скорее всего не верю, это сугубо мое личное мнение. Но в принципе такое возможно.

----------


## Агата

> Мне не важна внешность человека, но влюбиться в текст я не могу))


 ты видишь лишь буквы на мониторе? 
я вижу поступки человека. в том, что и как человек пишет, спрятано гораздо больше, чем просто текст



> Вот спорим, если в реальной жизни ты бы меня увидела, то вряд ли бы поверила, что я всё это пишу.


 вилами на воде писано

----------


## аутоагрессия

А я вообще думаю,что тут не внешность играет при встрече,а запах. Как на меня он очень важен,но интернет не может его передать.По этому и важно после переписки хоть раз да встретиться

----------


## Игорёк

> А если у человека такое заболевание при котором теряется обоняние, что тогда??? Он запах просто не почувствует.
> 
>   Ещё есть вариант,что важно совмещение так называемых энергий, которые через инет чувствуются, но не в полной мере,а при встрече должны вроде как совпасть. Это я такое слышала, но не проверяла.


 Вот эта хорошая версия, про энергию.

----------


## Игорёк

> А я вообще думаю,что тут не внешность играет при встрече,а запах. Как на меня он очень важен,но интернет не может его передать.По этому и важно после переписки хоть раз да встретиться


 ... понюхать.. )) 
Согласен, важный аргумент. Это все в кучу общего образа, который по инету невозможно сформировать.

----------


## Агата

> ... понюхать.. ))


 ну. мы же всё-таки звери )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> ну. мы же всё-таки звери )


 ага, звери всё время друг другу попу и другие места рядом нюхают)

----------


## Игорёк

> ага, звери всё время друг другу попу и другие места рядом нюхают)


 И правильно, между прочим, делают.. )

----------


## аутоагрессия

ну так я говорю о том,что не может передастся никак через интернет.

Да и я не спорю,что человек в интернете отличается,чем вживую.Общалась я с одним мальчиком,хоть и видела его фотки,но когда встретила оказалась у него совсем другая манера общения.Да и когда ты читаешь,то читаешь с определённой интонацией,а когда к тебе кто-то говорит,она другая.Я была удивлена,что он был другой.Но всё же запах тоже играет роль,кто-то мне противен,а к кому-то наоборот тянутся хочется да ещё и прикосновения играют большую роль,когда слышишь дыхание и тепло от человека.Я просто скажу ,что любовь в интернете и любовь в реале разные вещи.В интернете ты влюбляешься в одно,а в реале в другое

а ещё мне не нравится интернет общение тем,что можно уйти от разговора ,просто выйти и всё.Но я не спорю,что и плюсов много,но вот как с историей вики это обидно.Доверять сложно человеку.Да и возникает часто недопонимание через отсутствие прямого диалога.Хотя если бы не интернет,то она бы не влюбилась.надо просто благодарить(во что вы там верите) судьбу за то,что у вас была такая возможность и вы приятно провели время,может и не совсем приятно,но приключения разнообразили ваши скучную жизнь

----------


## Агата

> ага, звери всё время друг другу попу и другие места рядом нюхают)


 ОБОГИ!!! неужели Тряпка отписал что-то кроме поста о бане??? 8-) [кривляется]
я вот щяс из последних сил удерживаюсь от всякого [цинично ухмыляется] Но могу добавить, что они ещё и лижут, что людишки тоже делают 8-)
 если понравится, как попа пахнет, то всё остальное точно понравится!  :Smile:  
Да и вообще, Игорёк писал, что видел собачек, которые при совокуплении мордочки лизали ^_^ ну, прелесть же!!! =) 
И ты в курсе, что я за волков, так что меня нюханием поп не напугаешь 8-)

----------


## Агата

> но приключения разнообразили ваши скучную жизнь


 воистину



> когда слышишь дыхание


 дыхание по скайпу тоже слышно ^_^ 
но вообще я согласна с тобой =)

----------


## Агата

> Но приключения жизнь не только разнообразили,а ещё довели до депрессий и до мыслей о су, от других причин (раньше причины были немного другими)


 так это же новое приключение, Чарли! Чарли, идём на конфетную гору! Конфетная гора, Чарли!!! 
п.с. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyEJwcI4qK8

----------


## аутоагрессия

> так это же новое приключение, Чарли! Чарли, идём на конфетную гору! Конфетная гора, Чарли!!! 
> п.с. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyEJwcI4qK8


 во во.Даже если и это невесёлые приключения,зато...если ты вики всё же это переживёшь,то будешь вспоминать с улыбкой.Как я вспоминаю,как меня позавчера споили,я не помню,что я делала,но ровно в 3 часа дня следующего дня я потеряла сознание прям в автобусе и отходила минут 20,потом приехала скорая и хотела забрать в больницу,но я отнекивалась от этого,так как могли бы на содержание спирта в крови проверить,еле всё обошлось.Но зато будет что вспомнить.Да и той же су.Вспоминаю и думаю,что сейчас то мысли поменялись,какая я же дура была и т.д. как могла довести себя до состояния,что изрезала себе все руки и т.д. А так было бы учёба,дом,учёба и всё.А так через интернет приключений выше крыши,нервишки хорошо он мне уже потрепал)))Но всё же это было интересно и я жду продолжения,чем уже это всё закончится.А да,по пьяни я ещё написала интернет-другу,что я его люблю на что он ответил "что?" я ещё раз повторила и он опять ответив "что?" Короче маразм ещё тот.Но тема была тупо закрыта.Уж такого ответа-вопроса я не ожидала,но зато весело,хотя перенервничала я тогда сильно,так как сказала,что я пьяная и написала это не в сознании,но он не обиделся и сказал "зато какое приключение"  :Smile: 




> ОБОГИ!!! неужели Тряпка отписал что-то кроме поста о бане??? 8-) [кривляется]
> я вот щяс из последних сил удерживаюсь от всякого [цинично ухмыляется] Но могу добавить, что они ещё и лижут, что людишки тоже делают 8-)
>  если понравится, как попа пахнет, то всё остальное точно понравится!  
> Да и вообще, Игорёк писал, что видел собачек, которые при совокуплении мордочки лизали ^_^ ну, прелесть же!!! =) 
> И ты в курсе, что я за волков, так что меня нюханием поп не напугаешь 8-)


 Просто я тряпке нравлюсь мва-ха-ха)))

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А я своему много раз в любви признавалась и даже целую "поэму" написала когда-то до своей глупой поездки туда и до раставания признавалась и после. В ответ вопроса "что" не получала, даже в первый раз.


 а что получала?Молчание?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Нет,не молчание. Слушает, видно,что нравится то что слышит. Несколько раз сказал спасибо, а так просто молчит. При чём я сразу же говорила, что взаимности конечно же не дождусь, опять молчит или говорит,что бы думала как хочу,ему пофиг на то,что я про него думаю и переубеждать ни в чём не будет((


  тоесть он не говорил,что любит тебя?И ехала ты к нему как к другу?

----------


## Игорёк

а что вы хотите услышать в ответ на "люблю ? - "о да детка, мечтаю нассать на твои сиськи" ?
Просто инетресно какой реации ожидаете/хотите ?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> а что вы хотите услышать в ответ на "люблю ? - "о да детка, мечтаю нассать на твои сиськи" ?
> Просто инетресно какой реации ожидаете/хотите ?


  я тебя тоже или а я тебя нет

----------


## June

Я ни разу не влюблялся по интернету. Переписывался, встречался. С некоторыми гулять ходили, на роликах катались, в кино, но в серьезные отношения эти встречи не переросли. Потом встречи стали совсем кототкие - погуляли/посидели, разошлись и больше никогда не встречались.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я ни разу не влюблялся по интернету. Переписывался, встречался. С некоторыми гулять ходили, на роликах катались, в кино, но в серьезные отношения эти встречи не переросли. Потом встречи стали совсем кототкие - погуляли/посидели, разошлись и больше никогда не встречались.


 Понимаю. как раз то о чем я и писал, что когда что-то неудается, второй раз проходить это сложнее. Формируется подсознательная привычка к тому что никакого положительного продолжения не будет. Просто уже не можешь представить что возможен какой-то другой исход событий.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Я ни разу не влюблялся по интернету. Переписывался, встречался. С некоторыми гулять ходили, на роликах катались, в кино, но в серьезные отношения эти встречи не переросли. Потом встречи стали совсем кототкие - погуляли/посидели, разошлись и больше никогда не встречались.


 так всё пессимистично,что можно сделать вывод такой,что пусть интернет-отношения и остаются в интернете и не продолжаются в реальной жизни.

----------


## June

> так всё пессимистично,что можно сделать вывод такой,что пусть интернет-отношения и остаются в интернете и не продолжаются в реальной жизни.


 Интернет-отношения также недолговечны. Рано или поздно они угасают. Нормальный человек не будет переписываться всю жизнь. Все мои интернет-подруги уже вышли замуж или нашли себе друзей в реале. 

Разве можно по мне одному сделать вывод обо всех интернет или неинтернет-отношениях? Вывод можно сделать только обо мне - видимо искал то, чего на белом свете вообще не может быть. А может и не искал ничего определенного, а просто экспериментировал, изучал мир.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Интернет-отношения также недолговечны. Рано или поздно они угасают. Нормальный человек не будет переписываться всю жизнь. Все мои интернет-подруги уже вышли замуж или нашли себе друзей в реале. 
> 
> Разве можно по мне одному сделать вывод обо всех интернет или неинтернет-отношениях? Вывод можно сделать только обо мне - видимо искал то, чего на белом свете вообще не может быть. А может и не искал ничего определенного, а просто экспериментировал, изучал мир.


 так я про тебя и делаю вывод.Но я думаю,что можно продолжать общаться и когда замуж выйдешь и будут свои дети.Если конечно это действительно хорошие отношения.

----------


## LonelyName

Сам щас  в похожей ситуации кое с кем. Но к сожалению разные страны и невозможность встретиться убивает... Уже все что можно выжали из инета -по скайпу, чатом, фото, видео...Но она хочет реального парня, а я хочу чтоб меня ждала))Врятли из этого что-то получится. 

Не знаю, мы правда друг друга никогда не игнорим, а вот этот парень просто какой то странный.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Сам щас  в похожей ситуации кое с кем. Но к сожалению разные страны и невозможность встретиться убивает... Уже все что можно выжали из инета -по скайпу, чатом, фото, видео...Но она хочет реального парня, а я хочу чтоб меня ждала))Врятли из этого что-то получится. 
> 
> Не знаю, мы правда друг друга никогда не игнорим, а вот этот парень просто какой то странный.


 та же фигня,скайп,фото,видео,непристанное общения по интернету,но как бы всё по дружески уже 2 года как.Я как раз жду,а он не приезжает,но я то вечно могу ждать,примерно так,тоже с другой страны.Но я просто хочу увидеть человека,пощупать и все дела.Только говорит,что бить его нельзя,что меня весьма огорчает.А вот бы просто погулять и пообщаться в живую с кем так долго переписывалась интересно было бы))

----------


## Игорёк

> Интернет-отношения также недолговечны. Рано или поздно они угасают. Нормальный человек не будет переписываться всю жизнь. Все мои интернет-подруги уже вышли замуж или нашли себе друзей в реале. 
> 
> Разве можно по мне одному сделать вывод обо всех интернет или неинтернет-отношениях? Вывод можно сделать только обо мне - видимо искал то, чего на белом свете вообще не может быть. А может и не искал ничего определенного, а просто экспериментировал, изучал мир.


 Согласен.. Полгода-год, отсилы. Потом или реал, или ничего.

----------


## Игорёк

Что-то парни совсем неактивные какие-то. Большенство случаев когда именно девченки едут. Конечно им с социальной точки зрения попроще, но парням это хвалы не добавляет. 
4 года это клинический случай. При такой пассивности ловить уже точно нечего.

----------


## Игорёк

Я не понял, тоесть весь смысл заключался в получении дорогих подарков ? Она его просто развести хотела, но не получилось, так чтоли ? Тогда это уже не "инет любовь", а флуд) 

Для девочек менее опасно прибывание в чужом городе. Во первых им с большей вероятностью помогут, если что, во вторых в случае конфликта девочка в большенстве ситуаций сможет просто уйти, а мальчик с той же вероятностью может получить в бубен, и к примеру остаться без денег, и возможности обратной беспроблемной дислокации. Учитывая робость контингента конечно. Ибо тем кто может за себя постоять как правило не надо никуда ездить - всё под боком, с юных лет.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну да, восновном конечно от человека зависит а не от пола. Но если взять 2х людей одинакого статуса и возможностей, то мальчику будет немного сложнее, как мне кажется. Не буду размусоливать, много писать.   



> Сдыхаешь,ну и ладно,твоё дело


  Это цитата ? и после этого вы продолжаете общаться ?)

----------


## Игорёк

а другую "любовь" не пытаешься искать ? ты можешь пересилить себя и привязаться к кому-то другому ? Твой случай явно тупиковый. И ты сама это прекрасно понимаешь. одни разочарования. Зачем глупостями заниматься ?

----------


## аутоагрессия

Вики,а как тебе Игорек? :Smile:  как одна безнадежна так и второй не лаком шит

----------


## Игорёк

> А к кому другому? Я же вообще не привлекательная и плюс ещё слишком тупая,что бы кто-то обратил на меня внимание. А по инету тоже не со всяким можно завести подобные отношения. Вон сколько раз начинаю разговаривать с человеком и с первых слов понятно,что с ним даже разговаривать не возможно так как ни ему,ни мне не интересно. Я-то привяжусь- это не проблема,а вот этот другой ко мне  фиг привяжется,так как это просто невозможно, так же как и влюбиться в меня тоже не возможно,даже тому невозможно с кем и интересы совпали и взгляды на жизнь,а уж что говорить о ком-то другом с кем ни чего не совпадает(


 Это понятно. Я другое имел ввиду, сейчас поясню.. Общаться/сходиться сложно, тем кму под/за 30 это ясно как божий день. Сам имея опыт, уже могу через 2 минуты общения сказать что никакого общего будущего с конкретно этим человеком не может быть. НО! Имеет место такая вещь как привыкание, тоесть за неимением других возможностей, мы сами себя погружаем в собственные фантазии, переключаясь на какого-то конкретного человека, с которым по многим обстоятелсьвам не можем быть вместе. 
Я говорю про силу воли, стержень, который у нас сломан. Стремление и поиски реала, даже в наших не простых обстоятельствах. например в случае Вики - она съездила, убедилась, сделала выводы что человек не способен на реальный контакт, а соответсвенно и на общее будущее. Она сделал все возможное от себя (за что я уже высказывал свой респект) И что надо делать дальше ? - пересилить себя и заигнорив этого человека, начать заняться поисками другого. И способствовать этому по мере возможности - следить за собой, посещать разные места (инет/реал), не игнорить петенциальные ситуации..

----------


## Игорёк

> Вики,а как тебе Игорек? как одна безнадежна так и второй не лаком шит


 Если говорить в рамках конкретной темы (интернет-любовь) то она у меня уже есть. Если планы не изменяться, то итоги будут либо после нового года, либо весной (уже писал про это).
А подобное сводничество обычно ни к чему хорошему не приводит..

----------


## Гражданин

> Если говорить в рамках конкретной темы (интернет-любовь) то она у меня уже есть. Если планы не изменяться, то итоги будут либо после нового года, либо весной (уже писал про это).
> А подобное сводничество обычно ни к чему хорошему не приводит..


 Хоть практически в реальной жизни незнакомы и не пересеклись,нас всех немного объединяет этот ресурс и общение благодаря ему.
Если со временем  вдруг дело до свадьбы дойдет,то я бы с удовольствием принял приглашение))

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Если говорить в рамках конкретной темы (интернет-любовь) то она у меня уже есть. Если планы не изменяться, то итоги будут либо после нового года, либо весной (уже писал про это).
> А подобное сводничество обычно ни к чему хорошему не приводит..


 поняла.Но не так то просто отвязаться от человека и пережить это крайне сложно.Надо же просто забыть о его существовании навсегда.Тут уже появляется деприсняк и ужасно долго мучаешься,всё начинает напоминать о нём и все дела...

----------


## джеки-джек

Думаю можно верить в интернет любовь,ведь после долгово общения очень хорошо узнаеш человека...
Но ксожелению не так хорошо как общаясь в реальной жизни.

----------


## Агата

> Если со временем  вдруг дело до свадьбы дойдет,то я бы с удовольствием принял приглашение))


 хм, я вот даже не знаю, порадовалась бы я за именно свадьбу двух людей с такого форума... У нас у всех тут минимум психозы всякие. На мой взгляд, хотя бы у одного человека в семье должно быть всё в порядке с крышей  :Big Grin: 



> я был бы рад если все здесь найдут друг друга)


 дада, и штоб понарожали они новых посетителей форума! *разочаровавшийся романтик



> И что надо делать дальше ? - пересилить себя и заигнорив этого человека, начать заняться поисками другого. И способствовать этому по мере возможности - следить за собой, посещать разные места (инет/реал), не игнорить петенциальные ситуации..


 Wiki, прислушайся. Воистину дельный совет. Хватит тратить себя на человека, которому откровенно плевать на тебя, ну.



> Только говорит,что бить его нельзя,что меня весьма огорчает.


 [воет] оуууу, тебе к Ирэн Адлер! 8) BESTRAFE MICH!11
ты зачем хочешь бить его?  :Smile:  
ну, может я понимаю: я люблю играться с мальчиками - игровая такая борьба, иногда, правда, получаешь больно по зубам, синяки, цап-царапки всякие остаются(у них). В этом есть что-то звериное 8-) Как у волков их >ритуальная< агрессия



> Надо же просто забыть о его существовании навсегда.Тут уже появляется деприсняк и ужасно долго мучаешься,всё начинает напоминать о нём и все дела...


 мне хорошо помогает общение с другими людьми - не важно с кем, хоть с кем-нибудь уже.
кому-то хорошо помогает уход в учёбу/работу... я это тоже рассматриваю как вариант, но вот после общения с людьми эффект ... ну, скажем так, эффект замещения мыслей (с этого человека на людей с которыми наобщалась) длится какое-то время после прекращения непосредственно самого общения. Т.е. это реально может помочь не засыпать/просыпаться с мыслями о нём. А когда ты работаешь, то ты не думаешь о нём лишь в часы работы, собственно  :Smile:  Да, еще приходится прикладывать усилия, чтобы концентрироваться на материале

----------


## Агата

> Мог бы сразу сказать,что я тебя видеть не хочу,едь домой, а он же наоборот,мол увидимся,но позже.


 Дорогая Wiki, у тебя есть вечность? Сомневаюсь.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> оуууу, тебе к Ирэн Адлер! 8) BESTRAFE MICH!11
> ты зачем хочешь бить его?  
> ну, может я понимаю: я люблю играться с мальчиками - игровая такая борьба, иногда, правда, получаешь больно по зубам, синяки, цап-царапки всякие остаются(у них). В этом есть что-то звериное 8-) Как у волков их >ритуальная< агрессия


 да да,я тоже такое люблю,у меня через это  и в самой синяков больше,чем у моих "жертв" но если человек скажет,что его бить нельзя,то я к нему не прикоснусь."жажда любви убивает" но меня просто этот процесс заводит.У меня Хаски(выглядит как волк) так что я тоже люблю волков.Да и всё зависит от человека,на сколько он готов далеко зайти.Да и я садо-мазахистка.Мальчиков так и тянет сделать мне больно.Как быд-то мозг отключается и они это делают подсознательно.Так мне кирпичём ногу поцарапали(шрам до сих пор есть) и ножом тоже,только другой мальчик другую ногу))Тут что-то мистическое есть.

----------


## WittYaxx

Я вообще в любовь не верю, а тут еще и интернет любовь.. Мне кажется через интернет может возникнуть только симпатия. Хотя часто испытывал влечение к  человеку хотя не видел его, странно.

----------


## Агата

> У меня Хаски(выглядит как волк)


 блин(( тоже очень хочу(( давно уже. но в последнее время порода стала попсовой, так что теперь тяготею к якутским лайкам)



> Да и я садо-мазахистка.Мальчиков так и тянет сделать мне больно.


 не, я не люблю, когда мне больно делают  :Smile:  да и сама делать больно не люблю. тут вся суть именно в ритуалах. my own secret ceremonials

----------


## Агата

> да.. знаю несколько таких удачных пар.


 если удачных, то очень хорошо. в конце концов, не одни психопаты тут сидят же =)

----------


## аутоагрессия

> блин(( тоже очень хочу(( давно уже. но в последнее время порода стала попсовой, так что теперь тяготею к якутским лайкам)


 попсовые это как?

----------


## Игорёк

> Хоть практически в реальной жизни незнакомы и не пересеклись,нас всех немного объединяет этот ресурс и общение благодаря ему.
> Если со временем  вдруг дело до свадьбы дойдет,то я бы с удовольствием принял приглашение))


 Ахаха ))   ок, замётано )

----------


## Игорёк

Агата



> дада, и штоб понарожали они новых посетителей форума! *разочаровавшийся романтик


 Вопервых у людей всегда (или почти всегда) есть шанс реабилитироваться. Дозреть до создания полноценной семьи. Во вторых можно быть счастливым какое-то время и без детей. А лучше быть счастливым какое-то время чем вообще никогда не быть счастливым.

----------


## Агата

> попсовые это как?


 от popular - популярный
Когда такие породы люди заводили действительно для того, чтобы заниматься с ними ездой, тренировать их (такой собаке просто необходимы физ нагрузки), когда их ещё было мало, вот тогда мне их хотелось. А сейчас многие заводят в качестве милой пушистой игрушки - порода уже стала попсой.
у меня в принципе постоянно какое-то отторжение всякого популярного. Например, самые популярные песни моих любимых групп я тоже не очень люблю =) 
Когда человек 7 сидят у костра сидят и поют под гитару - вечер будет очень >тёплый< и приятный, а когда появляется толпа, всё теплое (различные ценности) растворяются, напоминает оргию.

to Pulsewave, Wiki, Игорёк
я и согласилась с тем, что всяко в жизни бывает, везде возможны исключения. да и когда между людьми возникают чувства, они уже не задумываются о том, где они познакомились. Потом правда начинают накручивать себе всякое

----------


## Игорёк

Не любовь по интернету, а отсутствие ее в реале. Интернет не виноват.

----------


## Jovan

> мне так любят говорить на работе. Что мол давай,рожай для себя от кого угодно,а то в старости останешься одна


 Напоминает статью за тунеядство - каждый обязан приносить пользу государству, работать, рожать. Это у них атавизм совковой пропаганды в голове заклинило, или они сами рожают за стакан воды в старости?

----------


## Jovan

> так говорят не только те кто жил тогда,но и из молодёжи кто тогда не жил и не знает о такой пропаганде, а заклинило в мозгах другое.


 Спрашивай - самих их по такому принципу рожали?




> и ещё то,что есть у нас такие личности которые рожают одни без мужа и постоянного молодого человека, только что бы родить и их много таких.


 И все ради стакана? Дом с деревом тоже родят? Для них может ребенок это дерево - с которого дом, яблоки, стаканы в старости пожнут?

----------


## ГазНиколай

Интернет любовь - почему нет? Любовь во всех своих проявлениях прекрасна и благодатна!

----------


## Selbstmord

Как ни странно, но верю.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Как ни странно, но верю.


  мы дорисовуем до идеала человека,ну как не влюбиться в идеального человека своей мечты.

----------


## Snape

Я верю в любовь вообще. И я не то что верю, а знаю наверняка: вполне реальна ситуация, когда обнаруживаешь на просторах этих наших интернетов человека, в котором по некоторым деталям начинаешь подозревать родственную душу; начинаешь переписываться - выясняется, что точек соприкосновения еще больше, чем даже казалось на первый взгляд; со временем это ощущение перерастает в нечто типа "неужели счастье есть? покажите мне этого человека в реале - хочу убедиться, что он материален, и не является плодом воображения измученного мозга!"

А вот во что я не верю, так это в идею превращения инет-знакомств в самоцель - когда только лишь в инете можно любить и вообще жить, но вся уверенность рушится при первой же мысли о переносе отношений в реал... и заменяет ее, к примеру, какой-нибудь глупый страх по типу "ах, он(а) увидит, как я выгляжу, и сказка кончится!" ИМХО, самый призрачный шанс превратить сказку в быль - лучше вечной виртуальной сказки.

----------


## Игорёк

А как же многочисленные положительные примеры ?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А вот если этот человек начинает тебе про себя рассказывать и не только в положительном свете себя выставлять,но и в отрицательном, в таком в каком нормальные люди должны его не только не любить,но и бояться что ли или ненавидеть, а у тебя всё-равно к нему положительные чувства,хоть и знаешь,что говорит он правду и он очень и очень отрицательная личность,вот что тогда? Какой в таком случае может быть дорисованный идеал??))


  я и говорю,что даже негативные вещи в человеке превращаются в позитив,в инете они не кажутся столь ужасными.Да и надо почувствовать человека,потрогать его.Понять как он дышит и что делает,посмотреть ему в глаза

----------


## Nek

Если человек рассказывает о себе в плохом свете, то этому человеку можно доверять, я считаю. И такой человек находится на порядок выше самого прорисованного идеала.

----------


## Unity

> Если человек рассказывает о себе в плохом свете, то этому человеку можно доверять, я считаю. И такой человек находится на порядок выше самого прорисованного идеала.


 В точку!.. Такая душа боле не витает в облаках, почитая себя идеалом – здесь и сейчас – уже... Собственно, именно такие люди интересны – в отличие от миллионов «масок», силящихся показаться Чем-то, стоящим внимания – всех из себя таких позитиФФных...

----------


## Snape

> Собственно, именно такие люди интересны – в отличие от миллионов «масок», силящихся показаться Чем-то, стоящим внимания – всех из себя таких позитиФФных...


 Золотые слова! Особенно с учетом того, что сайты знакомств чуть менее чем полностью состоят именно из таких показушно-позитиффненьких  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nek

Сайты знакомств - один сплошной развод.

----------


## Nek

Ну я тут с "любимыми" не знакомился, поэтому для меня это просто форум, место для общения. Духовный кабак.

----------


## Snape

> А вот наш сайт тоже уже можно назвать сайтом знакомств, но он же не развод)))


 Точнее будет сказать, наверное, что сайты знакомств - место для нахождения партнеров для большинства, подходящего под принятые у большинства шаблоны и под правила игры, по которым там играют (в кои входит умение правильно врать). Для остальных - развод.

----------


## Unity

> Духовный кабак.


 Самое фантастическое описанье форума изо всех известных!.. Эти слова стоит увековечить в камне! Браво!..
Место встречи сотен незнакомых - но всё же настолько близких, практически родственных душ...

----------


## Snape

> Нет никаких родственных душ. Если ты одинок в реале, то здесь становишься еще более одиноким


 Фигня. Это уж кому как. У меня был отличный опыт инет-знакомств - хотя на момент их завязывания я был в реале вполне себе одинок.

----------


## Snape

> Рада за вас


 Просто я не хочу оставаться одиноким, и предпринимаю какие-никакие шаги для этого. Не стесняюсь сказать, что я в поиске, не стесняюсь озвучить область (территориальную). А под лежачий камень, как известно, вода не течет...

----------


## Snape

> Хорошо, что у вас нет социофобии или каких-нибудь гадких комплексов. И хорошо когда человек сам строит свою жизнь, находит на это силы


 У меня как раз до фига социофобии  :Smile:  Вы ж читали и даже отписывались в моей основной мессаге, ЕМНИП? Про "гадские комплексы" я уж вообще молчу. Но при всем нежелании снова контактировать с обществом в целом - желание найти хотя бы одну родственную душу никуда не пропало.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Но одиноким людям нужен кто-то.Одни заводят зверюшку и дарят свою любовь ей.Другие погружаюся в инет(сайты знакомств,чаты,форумы)

----------


## Игорёк

> Нет никаких родственных душ. Если ты одинок в реале, то здесь становишься еще более одиноким


 -1. и свой личный, и много других тому примеров.

----------


## Игорёк

> при всем нежелании снова контактировать с обществом в целом - желание найти хотя бы одну родственную душу никуда не пропало.


 А разве есть какая-то связь между желанием\нежеланием контактивровать с обществом, и желанием\нежеланием иметь родственную душу ?

----------


## Troumn

верите вы в интернет-любовь?

Нет.

----------


## Snape

> А разве есть какая-то связь между желанием\нежеланием контактивровать с обществом, и желанием\нежеланием иметь родственную душу ?


 Некоторые люди считают, что есть. Я уже слышал мнение, что мол если ты интроверт и социопат - то тебе положено сидеть в темном пыльном углу, и никого не искать, от всех отгораживаться. Разумеется, такие предположения высказывают экстраверты, которые имеют об интроверсии понятие очень смутное.

----------


## Nek

> Есть другой вариант когда человек не верит ни во что и в родственную душу тоже не верит(
> 
>  Просто родственная душа может быть очень далеко от тебя и поэтому найти её нереально в реале,а вот инет объединяет все города и страны и таким образом найти родственную душу становится проще)
>   Но опять же должно повезти, а без везения ни куда(


 Учитывая личностей со слишком тонким миропониманием, очень ранимых, то от общения через интернет им только хуже будет, даже если эта самая душа будет на стопятьдесят процентов родственной. Таким живое общение надо, живой человек, а от общения в инете будет лишь развиваться ещё большее чувство одиночества. Сожаление, что этот человек не может с тобой поговорить вживую.

----------


## Nek

Ну если этот человек ранит в живом общении, значит это не родственная душа, а шут гороховый. Родственная не поранит никогда.

----------


## Nek

*Razor Smile*, например, каким образом?

----------


## Nek

Ну почему же не туда? Всё правильно. Дело в том, что когда чувствуешь духовную близость, слов-то особо и не надо. А если тебя ранит что-то, о чём человек не догадывается - не забывай о том, что это близкое тебе существо. А с ним можно и болью поделиться, и объяснить, что тебя какие-то слова задевают. Он поймёт, поверь.

----------


## Nek

У меня тоже её особо нет, кроме общения на работе и в забегаловке. Я для себя сделал вывод, что чтобы не ранить друг друга в разговоре, нужно вести разговор за бутылкой. Тогда любая даже неосознанная боль не тяготит, а становится совместной.

----------


## Nek

Она не иллюзорна, а временна.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Заразился, но планирую вбухать штуку баксов и встретить её с реальностью, чтобы разобраться с чувствами, в чистое интернет общение не верю,  а вот если увидеть человека в реальности, общаться с ним, увидеть его поведение и т.д. ситуация меняется. Для меня это важно, чтобы сформировать мнение о человеке  окончательно и окончательно разобраться в чувствах.

----------


## оригами

в интернет-любовь верю. но реал чаще всего не оправдывает ожиданий.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Интернет-любовь остается в интернете. По эту сторону экрана мы стараемся выглядеть лучше, чем есть на самом деле. А кто сидит по той стороне, часто додумывает, дорисовывает образ, который мы предоставляем. Влюбляются в образ, которые сами и дорисовали. Мы в масках

http://spaces.ru/diary/?r=diary/read...id=55032114136

----------


## Игорёк

> всё нормально. главное не слишком увлекаться фантазиями и иметь в виду что в реале человек может оказаться не таким. это лучше, чем вообще забить и не пробовать.


 Это еще смотря где этот человек проживает территориально.

----------


## Лазарус

верю,но такая любовь убивает быстрее обычной

----------


## Troumn

Интернет любовь есть, но я в неё не верю.

----------


## pblcb

верю, любовь ведь есть игра воображения

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Почему так считаете?


 Возможно,что чаще приносит больше разочарований

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Считаю, что есть, как подготовка для отношений в живой жизни, и в случае успеха, помощи пережить разлуку. Я летом поезду совершенно точно в её город, чтобы разобраться в отношениях. Но и перебраться к ней я сейчас не смогу. Без возможности встретиться любить образ по-настоящему и вечно нельзя.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> а какое расстояние между вашими городами???


 Чуть больше 2000 км



> И ещё вопрос: Вы раньше с ней виделись в реале???


 Это первая встреча, и сильный страх обмануться в ожиданиях. Но что будет, то будет. Лучше попробовать, чем потом жалеть о упущенном шансе.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> И долго Вы с ней общаетесь?


 Чуть больше 2-х лет.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А как Вы с ней познакомились и что испытываете к ней настоящую любовь?)


 Случайно на одном форуме. Про любовь, похоже, что да, именно поэтому боюсь обмануться в ожидания, что, впрочем, не является поводом сидеть в интернет клетке, как многие боятся, что в реальности их образ рассыпется.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А были случаи когда Вы с ней или наоборот она с Вами ругались вплоть до раставания?


 У нас были перерывы в общение, но не ругались мы с ней никогда.



> И ещё: а она ни разу за всё это время не пыталась приехать к Вам в город?


 Ей 16, мне 18. Я раньше был слишком молод, болел депрессией, и не имел возможности поехать.



> Просто в моём случае я как-раз сама к нему поехала через 3 месяца после знакомства и осталась ни с чем,так как он смертельно испугался прийти на встречу, так как решил,что я буду из него тянуть деньги(((((


 Она договорилась, что мне разрешат жить в их квартире, куда от меня она убежит?))

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Wiki, извини, что вмешиваюсь, но не кажется тебе, что он женат?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Нет,не кажется так как был бы женат,то ночами бы и вечерами бы в инете не сидел, а был бы с женой.


 Так вечер и ночь идеально подходит для общения. Жену спать уложил и к тебе. А если есть маленький ребенок, то жена  основное время  с малышем проводит, так что инет свободен. Я буквально пару месяцев назад общался с замужней девушкой по аське и вконтакте. Муж с работы вечером приходит уставший и отдыхать, а она в интернет

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Да и еще. Ты писала, что он просил на мобильник не звонить,тоже очень странно

----------


## Snape

> Чуть больше 2-х лет.


 ОМФГ... Нет, я тоже когда-то переписывался с девчонкой - но примерно месяца три, и то потому что до нее было 800 км и государственная граница. И еще потому, что был йуный (как вы сейчас), романтичный и наивный. И все равно дольше оставаться в виртуале не смог, поехал-таки в гости. Но два года.......




> Просто в моём случае я как-раз сама к нему поехала через 3 месяца после знакомства и осталась ни с чем,так как он смертельно испугался прийти на встречу, так как решил,что я буду из него тянуть деньги(((((


 Епическа сила  :Smile:  Ну, ведь можно же обсуждать такие вопросы заранее! Договориться, в конце концов, что "никто никому ничего пока не должен, каждый платит сам за себя", если это важно. Но заставить человека  пропилить черт знает сколько и соскочить в последний момент... слов нет.

----------


## Snape

> Так я например даже и не думала с него брать какие-то деньги, даже за кафе или кино собиралась сама платить. Но он понял это в последний день когда я начала на него чуть ли не матом,мол давай иди в такое-то место, неси только себя и всё!!! Не надо ни подарков,ни цветов,ни тем более каких-то денег,у меня есть последняя тысяча так нам хватит погулять и купить по мелочам,а покушать пойдём ко мне в гостиницу там всё заранее было куплено и нарезки мясные и чай,кофе,вода для чая,кофе и сладкое (он любит это дело) специально купила,что бы было с чем чай или кофе пить. Вот тогда он понял. Вот обсудить его поведение смогли только пару месяцев назад (с марта не мог об этом говорить), и вчера снова вспомнили. Так прощение просил,мол я мудак,что так думал.


 о_О А вы сейчас не в поиске партнера, случаем?  :Smile:  Таких решительных девушек в наше время, особенно в среде наших пессимистов - потенциальных с/у - еще поискать надо! Чувак походу сам не понял, кого потерял...

----------


## Snape

> Да я писсимистка ещё та,что вчера заслужила слова о том в свой адрес,что я ненормальная и мне надо лечиться((


 А все остальные тут, канеш, здоровые шо ппц, через одного по очереди  :Big Grin:  Или он не на этом сайте попался?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Wiki, может и не женат, но все может быть. А нужен он вам такой? Вы к нему приехали, к НЕМУ, а он просто наплевал на вас. В других ситуациях он также может  кинуть, испугаться чего нибудь и останитесь наедине с проблемами

----------


## Игорёк

Да не женат он. просто слизняк, воспитаный мамой. 

Snape  "И еще потому, что был йуный (как вы сейчас), романтичный и наивный"
 сколько тебе было ? и какой возраст по твоему НЕ йун и наивен ?

----------


## Snape

> сколько тебе было ? и какой возраст по твоему НЕ йун и наивен ?


 Мне было хмм... 19, что ли? А последняя наивность испаряется годам к 20ти, ну, максимум, к окончанию универа - т.е. к 22-23м, ИМХО. Хотя насчет "тебя сейчас" я мож и погорячился  :Smile: 

А вот романтизм - дело другое, на него возрастных ограничений может и не быть. Я и сам отчасти романтик до сих пор. Ну, небольшой частью  :Smile:

----------


## Snape

Так любовь и не в словах проявляется... Слова о любви как раз часто говорят прожженные манипуляторы и пикаперы, по поводу и без. А любить можно и вообще без каких-либо слов, хехе... только это по поведению будет видно. Как и отсутствие любви - тоже по поведению / отношению.

----------


## Игорёк

наивность проходит с опытом, биологический возраст способстует этому, но не решает.

----------


## June

> Мне сколько раз было сказано, что пока не успокоишься мне не пиши, пиши в спокойном состоянии.


 Тут он прав. Поощряет лишь разумное поведение. Поощрять неразумное поведение контрпродуктивно.

----------


## Snape

А его и не надо поощрять. А вот купировать - напротив, можно. Есть уметь... хотя я лично не уверен, что умею.

----------


## Unity

Естественно, стремленье человеческой души _любить_ – безмерно – и никакие стены ему не преграда – даже муры, разделяющие реальный/виртуальный мир... 
Любовь – словно бы принесённое ветром семечко цветка – может зародиться/прорасти _где угодно_ – в Инете в том числе. 
Аз верю – это _и наша история_.

----------


## pblcb

Уходящий к звездам, что подвигло вас назначить встречу после 2-х лет переписки?

----------


## Troumn

> наивность проходит с опытом, биологический возраст способстует этому, но не решает.


 Есть и исключения.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Уходящий к звездам, что подвигло вас назначить встречу после 2-х лет переписки?


 Ну, чувства возникли не сразу, вернее, не так уж и давно по-настоящему. Ну и самый главный фактор, я был не способен к поездки, мне даже повседневные дела давались трудно из-за болезни, из дому выйти куда-то было пыткой, а тут в другой город поехать, как ситуация переломилась, так и назначил.

----------


## pblcb

> как ситуация переломилась, так и назначил.


  удачи. интересно, как оно выйдет

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> удачи. интересно, как оно выйдет


 Главное, чтобы сама встречала состоялась. Не имеет значение исход, имеет значение то, что я увижу реальный образ, не буду тешиться мечтами, обманывать себя, или еще чем-то дальше. А или закончу отношения, или продолжу на новом уровне. Нет ничего хуже неопределенности.

----------


## pblcb

ну, если она имеет желание тебя видеть, встреча состоится однозначно

----------


## Troumn

> бывают проблемы и преграды для подобных встреч


 Да всё мелочи, тонущие в океане радости.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Да встречу могу сорвать только я, а это я умею.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Скорее всего зассыт и не придет.


 Придет. Парень настроен решительно

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Пытался придумать причину - не придумал. Зашибись. А вообще, если я передумаю о встречи - я полностью порву отношения. Ибо тогда весь смысл их теряется.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Один такой решительный уже был((


 Я по натуре скромный и не решительный (во всяком случае думают), пешком пошел мириться с девушкой 50 км расстояние было, ну и также за 250 км ехал, на автобусе, который ходит 1 раз в сутки, не думая даже где ночь ночевать. Молодой был. Главное сделать шаг

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Пытался придумать причину - не придумал. Зашибись. А вообще, если я передумаю о встречи - я полностью порву отношения. Ибо тогда весь смысл их теряется.


 Ехай, тебя тем более ждут. Даже если у вас ничего не получится, земля от этого крутиться не перестанет. Восприними это,как небольшое приключение

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Ехай, тебя тем более ждут. Даже если у вас ничего не получится, земля от этого крутиться не перестанет. Восприними это,как небольшое приключение


 Я пришел к такому же выводу.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

А вообще под срывом я имел в виду свое психическое состояние, меня в последние дни основательно поднакрыла депрессия. Если так дальше пойдет, то я не знаю просто. Если я помарширую летом опять на ЭСТ, может быть срыв. И если провалюсь так, что пошлю все к черту, включая жизнь.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Если я помарширую летом опять на ЭСТ, может быть срыв. И если провалюсь так, что пошлю все к черту, включая жизнь.


 А что такое ЭСТ?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А что такое ЭСТ?


 Электро-судорожная терапия

----------


## Больной на всю голову

А когда ехать собрался?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А когда ехать собрался?


 Пока не собрался еще. Но если вдруг, то лето выпадет.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Пока не собрался еще. Но если вдруг, то лето выпадет.


 Удачи  тебе! Не ищи отмазок

----------


## Unity

Счастья, смелости, ну и, конечно же, Любви!.. ^_^

----------


## Troumn

Короче, Уходящий к звёздам, мы все тебя морально поддерживаем. И я тоже.))

----------


## Игорёк

Лето..так долго ждать. особенно в юные годы..

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Вечность - это не срок (с)

----------


## zmejka

> Если я помарширую летом опять на ЭСТ, может быть срыв. И если провалюсь так, что пошлю все к черту, включая жизнь.


 то есть? срыв может быть от ЭСТ? или?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> то есть? срыв может быть от ЭСТ? или?


 Ну поеду скорее всего в июне, приеду в июле, денег нету совсем скорее всего. И все такое. А осенью уже на учебу надо будет. Вообще, вероятный срыв будет.

----------


## zmejka

> Ну поеду скорее всего в июне, приеду в июле, денег нету совсем скорее всего. И все такое. А осенью уже на учебу надо будет. Вообще, вероятный срыв будет.


 то есть - срыв от того, что не сможешь поехать к девушке? но, по крайней мере, возможно, ЭСТ уже окончательно тебе поможет. а к девушке поехать можно ж и позже...  или я чего то не понимаю...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> то есть - срыв от того, что не сможешь поехать к девушке? но, по крайней мере, возможно, ЭСТ уже окончательно тебе поможет. а к девушке поехать можно ж и позже... или я чего то не понимаю...


 Я имел ввиду летнюю поездку только. Но и если буду VNS ставить это точно затянуться может.

----------


## Игорёк

"поеду в июне приеду в июле" иеется ввиду с конца на начало месяца или по каким-то причинам эта поездка будет долгой ? если так то по каким ?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> "поеду в июне приеду в июле" иеется ввиду с конца на начало месяца или по каким-то причинам эта поездка будет долгой ? если так то по каким ?


 Она всегда долгая. Но её скорее всего не будет.

----------


## zmejka

> Она всегда долгая. Но её скорее всего не будет.


 не будет потребности? или?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> не будет потребности? или?


 Есть мнение, что требуется или курс длительно поддерживающей ЭСТ в 6-9 мес. , или VNS.

----------


## zmejka

> Есть мнение, что требуется или курс длительно поддерживающей ЭСТ в 6-9 мес. , или VNS.


 ааа... теперь понятно примерно. то есть - ты выбираешь VNS, я так поняла..

----------


## Больной на всю голову

А так все хорошо начиналось

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А так все хорошо начиналось


 Да пока что все еще не плохо, все пока что идет по хорошему сценарию, по-крайней мере, сегодня... Я бы на самом деле и в больном состояние приехал, если буду сносно чувствовать, но трудно показывать перед её родителями, когда тебя всего тресет.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Проводи с ней больше времени, а не с родителями. Ты же всё таки к ней едешь

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Проводи с ней больше времени, а не с родителями. Ты же всё таки к ней едешь


 Ну, родители все равно будут наблюдать, в их же доме жить буду.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Ну, родители все равно будут наблюдать, в их же доме жить буду.


 Незнакомый город,наверняка, часто будете гулять, она будет показывать город, домой только под вечер. Я не думаю, что сядете всей семьей и весь день,как старики будете сидеть разговаривать

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А что такое ЭСТ и VNS?


 ЭСТ
VNS

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Я все же слишком проникнут этой идеей, чтобы от неё отказываться без самых критичных доводов.

----------


## Troumn

А если виртуальные супруги захотят ребёнка, они заведут его тоже виртуально?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А если виртуальные супруги захотят ребёнка, они заведут его тоже виртуально?


 Интернет как средство связи имеет смысл, чтобы построить окончательно нужны личные встречи, очевидно же.

----------


## Troumn

> Интернет как средство связи имеет смысл, чтобы построить окончательно нужны личные встречи, очевидно же.


 Я-таки просто пошутить хотел. Извините, что у меня такое хреновое чувство юмора.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Я-таки просто пошутить хотел. Извините, что у меня такое хреновое чувство юмора.


 Нормальное чувство юмора. Я тоже хотел так пошутить - ты меня опередил. Это тонкий юмор

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

В мое бытие на детских форумах тоже играли в свадьбы, было забавно.  :Smile:

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Чатился  и я раньше и тоже браки виртуальные создавались. Хотел найти себе виртуальную жену, только никто не шел ))) Эээх....

----------


## butobarbital

верю в интернет-ненависть :Wink:

----------


## Melissa

Я верю (знаю) что любовь можно найти через интернет  :Smile: 
А виртуальные отношения - трата времени, имхо

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Вообщем, все прошло примерно так: зашел вопрос про человеческие маски, поговорили -> она обиделась и  исчезла на 5 дней, я загонялся и все такое, она же пришла и когда я спросил, что ты чувствовала в момент своего отсутствия ответила "Ничего", ну и я сказал: "Прощай. Навсегда". Поездка сорвалась.

----------


## Lera Fly

> Вообщем, все прошло примерно так: зашел вопрос про человеческие маски, поговорили -> она обиделась и  исчезла на 5 дней, я загонялся и все такое, она же пришла и когда я спросил, что ты чувствовала в момент своего отсутствия ответила "Ничего", ну и я сказал: "Прощай. Навсегда". Поездка сорвалась.


 печальбеда. однако "прощай. навсегда" у девушек иногда означает "жду пока ты мне через пару дней первым напишешь"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> печальбеда. однако "прощай. навсегда" у девушек иногда означает "жду пока ты мне через пару дней первым напишешь"


 Да я её забанил везде. Играла в чувства, хорошо играла, хорошо, что раскрылось сейчас - тьфу, какая мерзкая маска, говорить тут не о чем.

----------


## Lera Fly

> Да я её забанил везде. Играла в чувства, хорошо играла, хорошо, что раскрылось сейчас - тьфу, какая мерзкая маска, говорить тут не о чем.


 дай ей шанс  :Frown:

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> дай ей шанс


 Она расписалась в отсутствие чувств.

----------


## Lera Fly

> Я верю только в интернет-ненависть.


 ахаха это уже кое-кто писал в этой теме

----------


## Lera Fly

> Она расписалась в отсутствие чувств.


 =( ну такова женская логика (или ее отсутствие) , и это означает то что я уже говорила =(

----------


## Lera Fly

Сказок не бывает  :Frown:

----------


## аутоагрессия

и наверное всё же верю.Но это такая хрень....или мне такие люди попадаются,или же в интернете люди обижаются чаще.Но всё без прикосновений хреново.По этому нужно встретиться с человеком и понять,любишь ли ты его на самом деле.Я таки встретилась,разницы между общением вообще не заметила.Даже делали то же самое.

----------


## Special_Kai

верю в интернет-заинтересованность..
когда человек занимает большую часть мыслей,хочетс узнать его поближе,говорить с ним часто..но опять же у меня это все приводит к реальной встрече и после нее уже может появится любовь или просто продолжится общение...

----------


## Ваня :)

Ну, блин, дела... 2012 год...

Всю тему не читал. Прочитал первые 2 страницы.

Где же взять девушку, которая будет ехать ради меня в другой город, я ее там буду филонить, попивая кальвадос, а потом она, после всего, будет радоваться тому, что я отвечаю ей _без агрессии_???? 8)

Нет, правда... ЧТО ей нужно вытирать, чтобы получать такой эффект???? Постоянно комплиментами сыпать???? Или о звёздах разговаривать???? Или о том, как... мир несправедлив с такими, как она???? ЧТО???? 8)

wiki! аутоагрессия! ГИДЕ ВЫ БЫЛИ 10 ЛЕТ????  :Smile:

----------

